# closed! Elvis is making a fruit basket DIY!



## Catharina (Apr 19, 2020)

Elvis is making a fruit basket
his house is the house at the top left
I also have a few free diy recipes at the left of my airport!
Dodo code :  32WR1
I will do dailies and check if Elvis is still crafting it here and there!
please leave when you are done cuz many people are trying to come!


----------



## icyii (Apr 19, 2020)

can I come please?


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to join as well


----------



## Catharina (Apr 19, 2020)

ofc!


----------



## icyii (Apr 19, 2020)

uh oh I didn't bring a vaulting pole ;_;


----------



## talisheo (Apr 19, 2020)

may i come please


----------



## Catharina (Apr 19, 2020)

oh 1 sec I will give you mine! lets meet under town plaza

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

ofc!


----------



## icyii (Apr 19, 2020)

thanks so much!! will pick it up in a bit :3



Catharina266 said:


> oh 1 sec I will give you mine! lets meet under town plaza
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> ofc!


----------



## Catharina (Apr 19, 2020)

closing in like 10 min! ;/


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, can I come please?


----------



## Catharina (Apr 19, 2020)

sure!


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh no, it appears the destination is full.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 19, 2020)

Hiya! Can I come by?


----------



## Catharina (Apr 19, 2020)

ofc (please bring a vaulting pole ;3 )

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

sadly elvis stopped with crafting it! ty all for coming!


----------

